# There is a possibaly dangerous ad on the front page.



## Ericthegreat (Sep 11, 2012)

It looks like a video under the recommended sites section, and if you click it it trys to get you to download mplayer.exe (I highly doubt it is really mplayer). Just tought you guys should know so you could maybe block it, since it was a flash ad that tryed to get you to dl somthing I was unable to get a url.  Next time I see it I will try and get it from source....


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 11, 2012)

Ericthegreat said:


> It looks like a video under the recommended sites section, and if you click it it trys to get you to download mplayer.exe (I highly doubt it is really mplayer). Just tought you guys should know so you could maybe block it, since it was a flash ad that tryed to get you to dl somthing I was unable to get a url.  Next time I see it I will try and get it from source....



I can verify this as well.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 11, 2012)

Also I do not recommend clicking it at all if you are on windows!

Edit: I noticed this thread: http://gbatemp.net/topic/333679-this-is-why-im-not-comfortable-adding-gbatemp-to-the-whitelist/

If you get rid of the ad I was talking about it should fix these peoples problems as well.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Sep 11, 2012)

I saw one of these videos on the front page. It was trying to make me download realplayer. I checked the URL and it said it was coming from vertitechnologygroup.com who appears to have an installer called 'rocketfuel' to install ads on your computer.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 11, 2012)

Until this kinda stuff is sorted out, im running adblock at full speed.


----------



## kingcolex (Sep 11, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Until this kinda stuff is sorted out, im running adblock at full speed.


Never been a big fan of ad blockers, i usually just watch what i click.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 11, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Until this kinda stuff is sorted out, im running adblock at full speed.



Always


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 11, 2012)

kingcolex said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Until this kinda stuff is sorted out, im running adblock at full speed.
> ...


Why? You wouldn't even need to worry about them.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 11, 2012)

kingcolex said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Until this kinda stuff is sorted out, im running adblock at full speed.
> ...


No having to wait for ads on youtube ever again. Isn't that worth it on it's own?


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 11, 2012)

I am not afraid of your filthy .exe's, I am part of the Linux masterrace.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 11, 2012)

Costello is working on trying to change the type of adverts we are getting so we don't get stuff like this and NSFW pop ups.

 1) the current ad platform said they have taken care of the problem with the ads
 2) i was contacted by another media company who specifically works with game sites and they want to work with gbatemp and filetrip
 i will look into this and see how this goes
 i'd like to see more gamer-oriented ads lol


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 11, 2012)

I know it's a horrible piece of advice as far as GBATemp is concerned - you guys need the funding and the Ads are here for good reasons, however until the situation with dodgy ones is resolved, I have merely one recommendation. It's called *AdBlock Plus*.

I know that as users we should be supportive and suffer through the Ads, but the moment they become suspicious or potentially malicious, "better safe than sorry" kicks in.

If you still want to support the Temp and you're willing to watch the Ads, at the very least make sure that your computer is protected by installing even the most basic Internet Security suite.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 11, 2012)

I dont normally do that because i know the ads are good for the site, but ive been getting more and more malicious warnings.


----------



## Whipple (Sep 11, 2012)

NOD32 blocks most of the malware attempting to get onto my system, however, if something does make it through, Malwarebytes has always made short work of it.

Windows users:
Generally run in an account that is a user (NOT admin) account.
Have a good (well-known) antivirus / antimalware program protecting your system.
Run Malewarebytes (anti-malware program)to ensure you have nothing malicious on your disk that may be called and executed by the bad guys.
Last but by no means least, ensure you have a backup to save you if all else fails.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 11, 2012)

If you have a good virus scanner like i have it deletes rubbish like this before it can even do any damage, still i hope it gets sorted out soon as its still dangerous for people who don't have "protection"


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 11, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Until this kinda stuff is sorted out, im running adblock at full speed.


adblocker = no money = no gbatemp

unless a crap ton of ppl bought stuff from http://merch.gbatemp.net


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 12, 2012)

I have found another in the same place but this one says playnow/download in green trys to make you dl the same file, this one is from install.optimum-installer.com


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 12, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Until this kinda stuff is sorted out, im running adblock at full speed.
> ...


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 16, 2012)

nukeboy95 said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Until this kinda stuff is sorted out, im running adblock at full speed.
> ...


Like I said - this is a *temp*orary* measure until the issues with malicious ads is resolved.




*See what I did there?


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 16, 2012)

I once accidentally clicked on an ad that tried to sell me phone apps. (i think they were for android devices) can anyone confirm if these ads are safe.



Spoiler



I think this ad must have given me parts of ZeroAccess, but I remember being a pirate and getting this awfully suspicious sounding (and looking) patchware.



EDIT: I have vmware and a Windows XP VM i'm willing to trash and I may try it with some suspicious apps and hope nothings jumps out or is VMaware!

PS: Is the rumor that viruses can "jump out" of Virtual Machines true? I know the VMaware one is!


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 11, 2012)

It looks like a video under the recommended sites section, and if you click it it trys to get you to download mplayer.exe (I highly doubt it is really mplayer). Just tought you guys should know so you could maybe block it, since it was a flash ad that tryed to get you to dl somthing I was unable to get a url.  Next time I see it I will try and get it from source....


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 16, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> I once accidentally clicked on an ad that tried to sell me phone apps. (i think they were for android devices) can anyone confirm if these ads are safe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Err you shouldnt click random ads but it was probably safe....


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 5, 2012)

Sorry for the Bump, but, I'm having those nudity and dating ads, it needs to go away..


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 6, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> Sorry for the Bump, but, I'm having those nudity and dating ads, it needs to go away..


Why do you guys get these awesome ads and i don't


----------

